# do you have to pay for parking at Typhoon Lagoon?



## elaine (Apr 4, 2006)

IS is the disney standard rate--or can you get to Typhoon Lagoon without paying for parking--we are deciding on taking 1 or 2 cars that day to water park.


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 4, 2006)

There is no charge for parking at Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach. At least that was true a couple of years ago when we went.

Sheila


----------



## JimJ (Apr 4, 2006)

sfwilshire said:
			
		

> There is no charge for parking at Typhoon Lagoon or Blizzard Beach. At least that was true a couple of years ago when we went.
> 
> Sheila


A revenue enhancement feature that Disney overlooked??  Unbelievable.


----------



## timetraveler (Apr 4, 2006)

There was no fee last summer, Elaine.


----------



## jjking42 (Apr 5, 2006)

*it was free in march*

it was free in march
Parking is also free at downtowm disney and disney quest


----------

